# Gesamte Musik vom iPhone gelöscht!!



## myCrime (3. Dezember 2011)

*Gesamte Musik vom iPhone gelöscht!!*

Hallo,

ich habe aus versehen bei iTunes meine iPhone Musiksammlung mit dem der Mediathek synchronisiert, seitdem sind alle Songs von meinem iPhone verschwunden.
Ich habe zig Software ausprobiert um es wiederherzustellen aber es hilft nichts. Vor dem Löschen wurde eine Backup erstellt, ich weiß aber nicht *wo* und vorallem *wie* ich dieses Backup wiederherstelle. Bitte dringend um Hilfe!


----------



## dj*viper (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gesamte Musik vom iPhone gelöscht!!*

sind denn die songs noch in der itunes mediathek?
wenn ja, kein problem.

wenn nicht:
im backup sind aber die songs nicht inbegriffen. wenn du einmal falsch synchronisiert, ist alles weg. das ist itunes!
sry, aber alles ist weg. man kann jetzt noch versuchen mit undelete tools was herzustellen. aber alles wird es sicher nicht finden/wiederherstellen können.


----------



## myCrime (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gesamte Musik vom iPhone gelöscht!!*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Die Songs waren schon lange nicht mehr in der Mediathek (lösch die Songs da immer manuell raus, da sie schon auf dem iPhone sind und sonst nur unnötig den Rechner zuspammen). Mir würde es auch reichen, wenn ein Programm die gelöschten Songs auch nur anzeigen würde. Dann könnt ich sie mir wieder von neu auf das Gerät aufspielen.Hab falsch synchronisiert, ich dachte man könnte es rückgängig machen ...


----------



## dj*viper (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gesamte Musik vom iPhone gelöscht!!*

hmm dann warst das. kenne nix, was dir helfen könnte.
tut mir leid 

mir ist das damals auch passiert. seitdem gilt: im itunes nix löschen


----------



## myCrime (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gesamte Musik vom iPhone gelöscht!!*

Weiß jemand wie ich die alten Backups wieder einspielen kann?
Bei WinXP sind sie zu finden unter: C:\Documents and Settings\*UserName*\Application Data\Apple Computer\MobileSync\Backup


----------



## dj*viper (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gesamte Musik vom iPhone gelöscht!!*

iphone wiederherstellen -> backup auswählen -> fertig


----------

